# Matey learnt the hard way!



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

A mate is borrowing his old man's fairly new car while he's abroad and he has to park it under trees so it's covered in sap! He took it to the jet wash and used the brush on it!!! :doublesho I then get a text saying he's scratch all of the bonnet up and can I sort it, so that's my next job :buffer:

Most are fine but a couple look like they have gone down to the primer but I can't really feel the scratch with my finger nail. The paint is black so they stand out but if you rub the scratch it disappears before coming back, is this normal?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Might be smeared Sap rather than a scratch. Good for you, he's gonna think you're a god.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Have you tried claying to remove the sap as Gruffs said some can be smear.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

No I haven't done anything on the car yet, just had a look at it yesterday afternoon. I'll be decontaminating it before getting the rotary out. Hopefully it hasn't gone down to the primer.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> Good for you, he's gonna think you're a god.


He didn't really believe in all this detailing lark! He's always used hand car wash places or jet washes despite them putting a scratch down his car with a blade and blasting some paint off the bumper! When he saw the Escort I did I think it finally clicked there's more to it than just washing the car


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

What's wrong with using the brush on it??!?!? Surely he should be enjoying the car not worrying about looking after it?!?!? That's what I've been told!!!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=266759


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

s.bailey said:


> What's wrong with using the brush on it??!?!? Surely he should be enjoying the car not worrying about looking after it?!?!? That's what I've been told!!!
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=266759


Why do you have to pollute another thread?:lol:


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

fatdazza said:


> Why do you have to pollute another thread?:lol:


Just wondering WTF the difference is..............:wall:

And I didn't pollute the first one numbnuts!


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

s.bailey said:


> Just wondering WTF the difference is..............:wall:
> 
> And I didn't pollute the first one numbnuts!


Such a way with words.

Tried anger management?:lol:


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

fatdazza said:


> Such a way with words.
> 
> Tried anger management?:lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

s.bailey said:


> What's wrong with using the brush on it??!?!? Surely he should be enjoying the car not worrying about looking after it?!?!? That's what I've been told!!!
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=266759












:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> :wall::wall::wall:












I don't see why you gave me sht, yet the same statement is greeted fine on this thread.

it can't be that you don't like me, coz you don't know me........so what is it huh!!! huh huh!!! :tumbleweed: :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

s.bailey said:


> I don't see why you gave me sht, yet the same statement is greeted fine on this thread.
> 
> it can't be that you don't like me, coz you don't know me........so what is it huh!!! huh huh!!! :tumbleweed: :thumb:


'cause it's only banter you silly sausage.....and it's not the same thread... yours was you moaning about someone with a (far) better car cleaning it in a way YOU didn't like, this thread is about someone taking a car that is not theirs, and damaging it... different...



:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

What is it about the general detailing chat section lolz!!!!!!!!!???


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

BELIEVE IT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

'cause it's only banter you silly sausage.....and it's not the same thread... yours was you moaning about someone with a (far) better car cleaning it in a way YOU didn't like, this thread is about someone taking a car that is not theirs, and damaging it... different...

What do you mean far better car, my car is............


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Your car is a red x?!?!?

wow...my mistake...far better than stuttgarts finest...

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I thought I was going to read lots of useful info then when I saw the number of replies!! :spam: :lol:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol: This is funny to read


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Pezza4u said:


> I thought I was going to read lots of useful info then when I saw the number of replies!! :spam: :lol:


not sure anyone is in the mood for being serious on here this week!

Sorry...


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Pezza4u said:


> I thought I was going to read lots of useful info then when I saw the number of replies!! :spam: :lol:


Overwhelming aint it 

Its just one of those weeks on DW :thumb: 

I havent stopped giggling for days its ace :thumb:


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

OOOPS what i meant to say was, my car is.........


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> not sure anyone is in the mood for being serious on here this week!
> 
> Sorry...


I second that


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Pezza4u said:


> I thought I was going to read lots of useful info then when I saw the number of replies!! :spam: :lol:


My fault................................sorry (but only a little bit) :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

s.bailey said:


> My fault................................sorry (but only a little bit) :thumb:


I have to put my hand up to :spam: 

Must be something in the air


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

s.bailey said:


> My fault................................sorry (but only a little bit) :thumb:





ITHAQVA said:


> I have to put my hand up to :spam:
> 
> Must be something in the air


We are all to blame.... :lol:

:spam:

Except me, of course... 'cause I'm never wrong...apparently


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> We are all to blame.... :lol:
> 
> :spam:
> 
> Except me, of course... 'cause I'm never wrong...apparently


:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

:thumb::devil::devil:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> I have to put my hand up to :spam:
> 
> Must be something in the air


Waldorf salad remix= Epic! This other thread is turning out to be the best 24 pages of my life


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

JakeWhite said:


> Waldorf salad remix= Epic! This other thread is turning out to be the best 24 pages of my life


lol, buddy jesus :lol::lol:

The healing power of laughter :thumb::thumb:


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Pezza4u said:


> I thought I was going to read lots of useful info then when I saw the number of replies!! :spam: :lol:


Not sure if you want my 2p's worth now but I reckon smeared sap as said by Gruffs..

Perhaps get yourself some tree sap remover as well as claying first, Tardis if you have some handy, spray on and on an MF then give it a wipe :thumb:


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

Whats the best wax to use on a black car plz ? :wave:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

bazves said:


> Whats the best wax to use on a black car plz ? :wave:


Random!


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> lol, buddy jesus :lol::lol:
> 
> The healing power of laughter :thumb::thumb:


:lol: taken from an epic film, seriously some of these comments just make me feel.......................well..........................


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

bazves said:


> Whats the best wax to use on a black car plz ? :wave:












:thumb::thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

everyone stop posting im trying to do some work


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Why can't anything be taken seriously at the moment? I've just got stupid giggles :lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

bazves said:


> Whats the best wax to use on a black car plz ? :wave:


This one's pretty good :thumb:










Its just called "STOOL"


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

JakeWhite said:


> Why can't anything be taken seriously at the moment? I've just got stupid giggles :lol:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

s.bailey said:


>


Honestly will this ever end? It's gone on for 24 pages (and counting) on the other thread and now managed to spread onto this one. Your going to start something massive :thumb:


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

s.bailey said:


> I don't see why you gave me sht, yet the same statement is greeted fine on this thread.
> 
> it can't be that you don't like me, coz you don't know me........so what is it huh!!! huh huh!!! :tumbleweed: :thumb:


may be its because you have a Renault? just saying:lol::lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Hardsworth said:


> may be its because you have a Renault? just saying:lol::lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i believe you should clay it or try tardis or something on it first...

stupid mode :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Been stuck in this mode for a while now but it is funny.

How much :spam: can we eat


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

willwad82 said:


> Been stuck in this mode for a while now but it is funny.
> 
> How much :spam: can we eat


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


>


I got a load of spam she could eat :argie:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Careful now,she's already bitten her thumb off!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

went one better than you


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

The Animated GIF thread was so MUCH better - and that got deleted...


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

herbiedacious said:


> Careful now,she's already bitten her thumb off!


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

While fueling up today, I saw a blue Corsa VXR being washed with a jet hose and a stiff brush.

I'm sure I felt my car wince.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.D.K said:


> While fueling up today, I saw a blue Corsa VXR being washed with a jet hose and a stiff brush.
> 
> I'm sure I felt my car wince.


i heard the flame go out.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> i heard the flame go out.


Like pushing a rope up hill! :thumb:


----------

